# 99202/99242



## I_Kuzmin (Jun 13, 2011)

Am I able to code both of these for one visit without a modifier, or at all?!?


----------



## tpontillo (Jun 13, 2011)

Why would you bill both of these?


----------



## I_Kuzmin (Jun 13, 2011)

That is how my provider wants to do it, but it didnt make sense to me to do it that way.


----------



## tpontillo (Jun 13, 2011)

Its one or the other.  A consult is when a doctor (normally a primary physician) refers the patient to a specialist.  The specialist will examine the patient and is supposed to send a consult note back to the primary stating what his recomendations are.  If the specialists starts any treatment on that patient then it is no longer a consult and then you would bill a new patient.  You cant bill both.  

Also alot of insurance companies are not accepting the consult codes anymore.


----------

